# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  بهینه سازی درج بیش از 2000 رکورد در 10 ثانیه

## abasfar

سلام
دوستان من یک سناریو دارم که در این سناریو ما بیش از 2000 کلاینت داریم حالا این کلاینت ها در بازه زمانی 10 ثانیه درخواست درج یک رکورد را به سرور می فرستند و این داده ها باید در دیتابیس ذخیره بشوند و این عملیات به صورت حلقه وار ادامه پیدا میکنه تا زمانی که این کلاینت ها خاموش شوند حالا به نظر شما برای بهینه سازی این متد چه کاری باید انجام بدم
قبلا این سیستم طراحی شده دیگه جواب نمیده و باید طراحی دوباره شود پس مشکلی در استفاده از متدها و طرح های جدید نداریم

----------


## aminaltavista

[QUOTE=abasfar;2319823]سلام
دوستان من یک سناریو دارم که در این سناریو ما بیش از 2000 کلاینت داریم حالا این کلاینت ها در بازه زمانی 10 ثانیه درخواست درج یک رکورد را به سرور می فرستند و این داده ها باید در دیتابیس ذخیره بشوند و این عملیات به صورت حلقه وار ادامه پیدا میکنه /QUOTE]

سلام خدمت مهندس خان 

برای درج بانکی اطلاعات باید از تکنولوژی TVP یا table value parameter استفاده کنید. بدین صورت که به جای فرآخوانی n  بار stored procedure یا فراخوانی همین تعداد درج تنها یک بار مقادیر رو در  datatable (از سمت اپلیکیشن) میریزید و اون datatable رو با استفاده از sq , تکنولوژی tvp تنها یک بار به سمت دیتابیس هدایت میکنید.

موفق باشید

----------

